# FLYING MERKEL WRENCH  ....... e-b



## hoofhearted (Nov 7, 2013)

Just for the good it'll do ya ... am posting this wrench ... it is not mine ... and I do 
not know the owner.  

If I knew how to create a link I woulda ... please excuse my primitive manner of sharin' this ....

..................  patric


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221298896683


----------



## squeedals (Nov 7, 2013)

It's worth $220?


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 7, 2013)

*If This Is The Sort Of Thing That Dreams Are Made Of ....*

IF YOU MUST HAVE ONE ... it's worth the $$$.  Maybe I've been watchin' too many documentaries about CRACK-COCAINE ...
that product is worth it to some of us ... repeatedly so ..... and is a lot more costly than a silly ol' wrench ..... I guess it all 
depends on how you wanna spend yer $$$ 

..................  patric


----------



## squeedals (Nov 7, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> IF YOU MUST HAVE ONE ... it's worth the $$$.  Maybe I've been watchin' too many documentaries about CRACK-COCAINE ...
> that product is worth it to some of us ... repeatedly so ..... and is a lot more costly than a silly ol' wrench ..... I guess it all
> depends on how you wanna spend yer $$$
> 
> ..................  patric




Yep........absolutely. Gotta love the market and the Bay.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2013)

They're worth a Hundee or so......


----------

